# White Bass & Monster Crappie At Alum Creek



## brian jones (Jul 31, 2015)

Went out to Alum Creek today and I landed some great fish from the bank. I ended up catching 16 white bass, 12 crappie & 1 Smallmouth bass. I gave away the crappie and bass to another gentleman fishing from the bank who wasn't having much luck. Two of the crappie were massive @ 11 1/2 inches & 12 1\4 inches. They were caught on powerbait realistix. The white bass were caught on rooster tails. Thanks for viewing!


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Nice job. Looks like you had a pretty good day.


----------



## brian jones (Jul 31, 2015)

Yea today was a good day lol


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

how were you rigging your power bait. thanks


----------



## walleye24 (Jul 29, 2008)

You really did not keep the smallmouth??


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

Fished alum thursday morning from 6 till 2. The boat traffic was as light as I have ever seen it. I stayed in the south pool and only saw two other boats and one jet ski. I guess the weather scared people away. It was a good morning to be on the lake. Cloudy with a nice breeze and we only got sprinkled on a few times. I was fishing with Chuck the perch whisperer. He can catch perch where ever he's at. Water temp was in the mid 70's. We caught and released numerous fish all caught drop shotting minnows. 5 eyes, only one keeper, 12 perch with a few really nice ones, lost track of how many crappies but somewhere around 35 almost all would have been keepers,5 cats, a few whitebass and 7 or 8 small smallmouths.


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

deerfarmer that sounds like a great day on the lake, glad you got em


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

walleye24 said:


> You really did not keep the smallmouth??


They dont taste bad...
Wonderfull catch brian jones


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Nice catch Brian - thanks for the report. Deerfarmer great job as well.


----------



## brian jones (Jul 31, 2015)

talltim said:


> how were you rigging your power bait. thanks


Tied it the regular way nothing special!


----------



## brian jones (Jul 31, 2015)

walleye24 said:


> You really did not keep the smallmouth??


No I only caught one smallmouth so I gave it away and the crappie. I only eat white bass and saugeye!


----------



## brian jones (Jul 31, 2015)

Saugeyefisher said:


> They dont taste bad...
> Wonderfull catch brian jones


Thanks. I caught my first saugeye tonight as well as 20 nice big white bass and numerous crappie!


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

that was a bunch of nice reports


----------



## kwizzle (Apr 7, 2012)

Nice work Brian. Curious how do you prep/cook your white bass? Tried once or twice was never real impressed with the meat compared to saugeyes and crappie.


----------



## brian jones (Jul 31, 2015)

kwizzle said:


> Nice work Brian. Curious how do you prep/cook your white bass? Tried once or twice was never real impressed with the meat compared to saugeyes and crappie.


Thanks! I filet the white bass and let them soak in salt water for 2-4 hours. Then I wash them and let them soak in McCormicks Cajan seasoning sauce for a couple hours or sometimes overnight. I warm up some grease til its nice and hot. Then I take the filets out of the sauce and put them in McCormicks Cajan batter. Then I put the battered filets into the grease and let them cook until golden brown! Mmmm Mmm Good!! I use this same recipe for every fish I cook. Saugeyes/ striped bass are my favorites though!


----------



## bob Jones (Jun 9, 2015)

Brian when you filet the white bass do you cut the red streaks out f the filet


----------



## kwizzle (Apr 7, 2012)

Sounds good what time should I be over for dinner? Last couple years I have been soaking my fish In a brine for a hour or so before freezing or cooking seems to make a big difference in overall flavor.


----------



## brian jones (Jul 31, 2015)

Next time I have a fish fry Ill invite you! That sounds good I think I might have to try it that way sometime!


----------



## Bob knockineyes Jones (Aug 7, 2015)

Fish fry sounds fun so everyone can put a face with a screen name.


----------



## L_yabbs28 (Aug 24, 2015)

brian jones said:


> Went out to Alum Creek today and I landed some great fish from the bank. I ended up catching 16 white bass, 12 crappie & 1 Smallmouth bass. I gave away the crappie and bass to another gentleman fishing from the bank who wasn't having much luck. Two of the crappie were massive @ 11 1/2 inches & 12 1\4 inches. They were caught on powerbait realistix. The white bass were caught on rooster tails. Thanks for viewing!
> 
> 
> View attachment 191313
> ...


Where is the spot you were fishing at? I've fished way back in the cove by the marina but only managed to pull a few blue gill and sunfish. dont fish very often and want to get into it more.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Congrats on the good day. Crappie are the best eating fish for me. 

I'm not trying to rain on your party, but 12 inch crappie are not "massive monsters."


----------



## MR_KLN (Apr 17, 2012)

Congrats on the catch


----------



## ShoreFshrman (Sep 25, 2014)

L_yabbs28 said:


> Where is the spot you were fishing at? I've fished way back in the cove by the marina but only managed to pull a few blue gill and sunfish. dont fish very often and want to get into it more.


No offense but that question probably won't get answered. Alum Creek reservoir is over 3300 acres with plenty of bank fishing. Ohio DNR has maps on their site and well as maps on Google. I would recommend moving around if one spot doesn't work for you. Also, I have been skunked at one spot one day, the next time it's like a honey hole......just keep trying


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

L_yabbs28 said:


> Where is the spot you were fishing at? I've fished way back in the cove by the marina but only managed to pull a few blue gill and sunfish. dont fish very often and want to get into it more.


A good idea would be to take a look at a lake map and look for areas with drops, points, and generally any structure. ODNR has some good ones but you can also look at the Navionics app which is superior in my book.


----------



## L_yabbs28 (Aug 24, 2015)

MDBuckeye said:


> A good idea would be to take a look at a lake map and look for areas with drops, points, and generally any structure. ODNR has some good ones but you can also look at the Navionics app which is superior in my book.


Thanks. might give the app a try. actually got on odnrs website after i got home that day. like their depth charts in particular. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## L_yabbs28 (Aug 24, 2015)

ShoreFshrman said:


> No offense but that question probably won't get answered. Alum Creek reservoir is over 3300 acres with plenty of bank fishing. Ohio DNR has maps on their site and well as maps on Google. I would recommend moving around if one spot doesn't work for you. Also, I have been skunked at one spot one day, the next time it's like a honey hole......just keep trying


True. i did check out odnr website and it is pretty resourceful. will definently put some of the depth charts and maps to use once i can find time to go fishing again. 
Thanks for the advice.


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

How did you rig your minnow on the hook of your dropshot rig? Through the lips? Or through the entire body?


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

The Fishing Addict said:


> How did you rig your minnow on the hook of your dropshot rig? Through the lips? Or through the entire body?


Through the lips,eyes or back fin.


----------

